# canadians in australia



## nonation (Feb 28, 2009)

Any canadians living in australia here?
Please share any experience,bad or good.
Looking on this forum there seems to be quite a bit of migration from england,but not much from canada...
Thank you


----------



## nonation (Feb 28, 2009)

And id like to have some sugestions about traveling australia.Must see places.
Dont have to be canadian to answer that one.....


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm (hopefully) going to be living in Australia. Just waiting for everything to be approved.

Where in Australia are you?

I visited Australia in 2007 and absolutely loved it and I can't wait to get back.


----------



## JT850 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi guys,
well I too may be taking the big step to Australia. I have a sponsor and we've just started the process.
So who out there might give out some information on Carnarvon WA.
It's 900km north of Perth in a regional area, I know that, and that's all good with me, just what someone might know about furnished rental, and such.

Just curious about that part of Australia.

cheers....jt


----------



## nonation (Feb 28, 2009)

Megera said:


> I'm (hopefully) going to be living in Australia. Just waiting for everything to be approved.
> 
> Where in Australia are you?
> 
> I visited Australia in 2007 and absolutely loved it and I can't wait to get back.


Still in canada.Going for visit in september-october


----------



## nonation (Feb 28, 2009)

Any must see places in mind?


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

JT850 - try realestate.com.au You can get an idea about rental prices and even call some people to ask about furnished rentals. 


nonation - Where in Australia are you going? Are you going with work sponsored?Skilled worker? Family sponsored? Or are you just planning on a vacation?
It seems experiences vary with the route you decide to take.


----------



## JT850 (Apr 10, 2009)

Megera
Thanks I will happy holidays this weekend! )


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Must see places....

Tasmania (in particular around Cradle Mountain but most places are wonderful if you like scenery and wild animals). Even in summer though it can be chilly on the higher ground. 

Great Ocean Road - I love driving this route, for the scenery and for the actual roads (which can twist a bit). 

I haven't done Uluru (Ayre's rock as it used to be called) or the Great Barrier Reef yet but we will. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## nonation (Feb 28, 2009)

nonation - Where in Australia are you going? Are you going with work sponsored?Skilled worker? Family sponsored? Or are you just planning on a vacation?
It seems experiences vary with the route you decide to take.[/QUOTE]

Dont know where exactly yet...i think ill be starting from queensland.And then will see...But i can still change my mind...
Ill be going on a work holiday visa,for now to visit first since i never been there before.Its my best option right now,considering that im in construction work and changes have made to the critical jobs list whit construction work in the crosshair...
By then thing have time to change,hopefully,on the visa level..And maybe i realise i hate australia...But i wouldent think so.Cant stand winter and the lack of light in canada....


----------



## nonation (Feb 28, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Must see places....
> 
> Tasmania (in particular around Cradle Mountain but most places are wonderful if you like scenery and wild animals). Even in summer though it can be chilly on the higher ground.
> 
> ...


I will defenatly go to tazmania,Dont worry about it being chilly...i am from canada after all....
I heard about the great ocean road.Seems cool especially if its a twisty road.would it be possible for a visitor in australia to buy a motorcycle?
Yes the great barrier reef...Thats on top of the list for me.
Anything else...Im shure a big country like that has a lot more to offer.Alice springs maybe?


----------



## cdnmartinigirl (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm not there yet, but will be in July! I'm also heading there on the working holiday visa and I can't wait!

I'm going to base myself out of Sydney (well, Parramatta) as I have a friend who lives there. I definitely plan to see Ayers Rock and the Great Barrier Reef.

I just talked to my friend tonight and I'm getting so excited for the trip!!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

dont miss gold coast and rest of queensland. it has the most beautiful beaches, perfect for surfing.. 

Others not to miss places are (as according to lonely planet)

1. Kakadu National Park
Find legroom, extraordinary wildlife and ancient culture in Australia's largest national park

2. Broome
Get cosy with a camel and revel burnt amber sunsets where the desert meets the sea

3. Ulluru (Ayers Rock)

4. Flinders Ranges
An ancient range, a utopia for campers and bushwalkers, bruised purple and green

5. Yorke Peninsula
Indigenous tours, empty surf beaches and whales beckoning offshore

6. Whitsunday Islands
Drift through cerulean seas and plunge into the Great Barrier Reef

7. North Stradbroke Island
Alabaster beaches, cheeky dolphins, freshwater lakes and pounding surf

8. New South Wales Hinterland
Languid drives, national parks' hinterland charm and New Age nuances

9. Great Ocean Road
Ribbon your way between the beach and bush along Victoria's exquisite coast

10. Freycinet National Park
Foot it to Wineglass Bay, and cool off in its icy surf

11. Ningaloo Marine Park
Paddle with mighty whale sharks and psychedelic reefs..


----------



## nonation (Feb 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> dont miss gold coast and rest of queensland. it has the most beautiful beaches, perfect for surfing..
> 
> Others not to miss places are (as according to lonely planet)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the replys.
Ill be reasearching on all those to see witch one will be added on my to do list.
Gold coast is defenatelly on the list.Never surfed before,but theres a first time for everything i guess...
cdnmartinigirl,will you be staying in sydney for your whole stay?

Where would be the best airport to arrive in queensland,location wise?Brisbane maybe?I dont want to arrive in sydney,go up the gold coast,and then have to come back down to reach,lets say the ocean road to go to the west.
What i mean is want to arrive as high in queensland as possible,and then go down.Or maybe the other way around.Arrive in perth and head to queensland.


----------

